

Why Having Projects Can Improve Your Life - lynx44
http://sirdg.com/2011/01/why-having-projects-can-improve-your-life/

======
veb
Nice. I've always thought the same, however I put it down to 'focus'. Having
focus in life for different goals, really makes you work for it.

------
netc
I totally agree. I started working on a side project 2 months back and I feel
great. It even increased my productivity at my day job.

